# ***OFFICIAL MMAForum's first Highlight Video Contest***



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

****MMAFORUM'S FIRST HIGHLIGHT VIDEO CONTEST****






That's right ladies and gentleman, MMAForum is hosting a contest for the video editors out there. New to editting, wanting to learn, expert editor, any experience is welcome into this contest.

****THE PRIZE!****​
The winner will recieve a 1 year premium membership to this site and 1 MILLION CREDIT.

****THE RULES****​
*To avoid any kind of video stealing, or any other controversy, MMAFORUM.COM must be located noticeably in your video. It doesn't have to be throughout the whole video, it just has to be there.
*Don't try to take someone else's HL video, put different music to it, and call it your own. You WILL be disqualified.
*All videos must be uploaded to youtube, google video, or dailymotion. Preferably Youtube.
*SAVE A EXTRA COPY OF YOUR WORK. I will personally back up every submitted video, but on the off chance of youtube deleting your video and I didn't get a chance to back it up, have an extra copy ready.
*All videos must be embedded in a post in this thread. If you need help doing it, I'll be more then happy to assist.

*As for content, make sure it's MMA related, of course. Otherwise, *IT'S UP TO YOU*

****HOW TO WIN****​
The videos will be voted upon by everyone on the site who wants to watch and vote. We'll create a poll with all the names and of course the one with the most votes wins.

****THE DEADLINE FOR ALL ENTRIES IS THE 31ST OF AUGUST, VOTING BEGINS ON SEPTEMBER 1ST****​
Good luck and happy editting.

CONTESTANTS:
1. SpoKen812




2. rahildeziner
3. Toxic
4. Judoka




5. Palmerboy
6. RZA
7. Dan0




8. PheelGoodInc
9. FiReMaN11d7




10. Bknmax


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

*Video editing tutorial!*

Spoken here. This thread will be combined with the HL video contest thread that is stickied at a later time. But, let's get started.

So you don't know how to make a Highlight video. In fact, you don't have any editing experience. It's all good, video editing is not as hard as many believe. Without further ado, let's get this started.


The program we will be using is VideoSpin by Pinnacle.

Download here: http://www.videospin.com/Redesign/








Click on this image. You may have to register, but you can pretty much lie about anything if you want(Even the email).

Once you have the program and you have it installed, it'll tell you you have a 15 day for different codecs, just ignore it because this tutorial will talk about video conversion.

Starting off, you'll see in the upper middle is what looks like an ad. Well.. it is. So... yeah, they put a big freakin ad right in the middle of the program. It never gets in the way, but it is very annoying.

I'll label the picture with parts. Because this program is free and they're advertising a stronger program, this has several drawbacks. There is no maximize button, so if you're on a widescreen, you will see your desktop background peeking out the sides.










PART A: This section is where your raw footage though. The great thing about this program is that it splits apart a single clip into multiple clips wenever there is a black spot/fast transition. Many professional programs such as Adobe Premiere and such do not do this automatically, so big ups to this program for doing that. 

Because of this, most of the hard part about editing is done for you. What makes editing so time consuming at times is spliting up clips for use on the timeline. The Down arrow is how you choose between the clips you put in the program. So if you're editing multiple fights, it'll organize it for you.

On the side of are several buttons. The first looks like a camera and that's the one I was explaining before. The second is button is for transition. Transitions consist of making the video fade to black, or even white if you so choose, as well as other cool looking transitions that you can play around with.

The third one is text that you can add, a bunch of them look fancy and is rather self explanatory. All titles go into part E on the timeline, for better organization.

The one of a camera is just for pictures you can add, also self explanatory.

The one of speakers is full of sound effects that come with the program, feel free to use any of these in your video.

The last is for the music you put into the program, just for oganization.

PART B: The AD, if you don't ignore it, you will get annoyed.

PART C: This is your preview pane. Click on any form of media in part A or the timeline which is part E,D, and F and it will all be played here.

PARD D: Part D is the timeline where you put the footage. The clip I'm using is from the video I put on youtube for the initial HL video thread. Since it has its own audio, a seprate section underneath it exists and that's the audio part of the clip. Muting it is very annoying because there is a very skinny orange line running through the middle. If you to mouse over it until it adds a volume symbol by your cursor. Just click on it drag it down to the bottom. The lower you drag it the lower the volume on the said clip is.

Shortning a clip is rather easy. Just place your mouse and the side of a clip and an arrow will show up facing the a direction. If two arrows show up on both sides, that means a clip can be lengthened or shortened. A 4 second clip can't be lengthened to 5 seconds in case you're wondering how that works.

Right clicking on a clip and splitting it has many uses. For instance, if you want to add a section of commentary from Joe Rogan or Mikey going "OOOOOOH" but you want to seperate it from the rest of the audio/video, you have to split it. Splitting it does nothing to the clip, it just gives you greater control of it. When you split it, you can seperate the clips and put them on different parts of the timeline.

The Majority of your work will be done here. Experiment around and have fun, mixing clips and syncing them to the music of your choice. A tip for syncing is to listen to music and press pause at the precise moment you want, say, a punch to land on a foe. After you press pause, because I can't figure out where to place markers on this program (Another HUGE drawback for sync editing) you may have to make a mental note of the time, which is displayed under the video pane.

PART E: Where the text goes, much like Part D, in fact, exactly like it.

Part F: Is where the background music goes. You can chop it up and do the same things to this like you the clips in part D, but mostly you just want to put a song there and have it be that. If you want, you can split the music clip and use that as a way to sync clips.

Now, you've edited your video, and it's a thing of beauty, SAVE YOUR PROJECT! Before you do anything, save your project, and save often. I can't stress to you how important saving is. Now is time to export the video.










Click on the Make Movie tab located directly next to the edit tab, towards the top part of the screen. On the left side, click on the WEB button. On the arrow down, click on youtube and it will will show you how big the size will be. The new upload limit for youtube is (I think) 1 gigabyte, so ignore what it says about the 100 megabyte limit.

Just click Create, and the rest is history. If you're already logged into youtube on your internet browser, it will upload it directly to your account through the program. Just enter in the title, description, tags, and the rest of the things describing your video and upload it. 

Voila, you are done. Pat yourself on the back, and post it in the official thread.

If you have any questions regarding anything at all, just ask here and I will be able to answer it to the best of my abilities. That is all.

***NEW***

It's been brought to my attention that some people may not know how to download full fights. I'll show you the easiest method that I know.

Using firefox, go to this page and add this add-on. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006

With that installed, head over to mma-core.com. Simply do a search for the desired fight in the videos section. When you find the video, click up here in your browser toolbar.










It'll show a filename then a .flv from there you can download it, and you're set.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Sign up in this thread, your name will be put on the original post.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Me likey- can't wait to see the entries- should be some good HL vids. :thumbsup:


----------



## rahildeziner (Jun 7, 2009)

count me INN


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

rahildeziner said:


> count me INN


So glad to hear it :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im definatly gonna try and do one, cant promise I'll have time but I definatly want to try, just gotta figure out how its done.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I'll be posting a tutorial in the UFC section tomorrow before moving it, so if anyone wants to learn how to edit video using a free editing program, you'll be able to.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

****OFFICIAL*** Highlight video/ video editing tutorial*

Not all posts in this thread have to be a video submission as well. If you need help and tips or anything related to the contest, post it all in here.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im so all over this, thanks Spoken,


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

This is an open thread so anyone can ask any questions and anyone can answer as well. Also, if you know of any other programs that are free and maybe easier, feel free to post it here.

EDIT: NP Toxic, I can't wait to see all the awesome videos people will create.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Sure, I will have a go. My highlights aren't exactly work of arts though.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Judoka said:


> Sure, I will have a go. My highlights aren't exactly work of arts though.


The more the merrier my man. I'll sign you up.


----------



## palmerboy (Oct 23, 2008)

Can you use clips from k-1??? I've never made a video before but i've downloaded the software. I might try it but cant promise i'll have enough time


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

palmerboy said:


> Can you use clips from k-1??? I've never made a video before but i've downloaded the software. I might try it but cant promise i'll have enough time


Yeah I'm sure that'll be fine. I think as long as the whole thing isn't a k-1 HL.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

What DP said, K-1 clips are fine but have some MMA in there as well. As for the deadline, I'm thinking about pushing it back even further and making it a summer long contest with people voting throughout, that way it gives people time to learn the software.

I'll sign you up though, just in case :thumb01:


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

I request you give an actual date and not "summer" due to some people living in the Southern Hemisphere.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Biowza said:


> I request you give an actual date and not "summer" due to some people living in the Southern Hemisphere.


Changed :thumb03:


----------



## RZA (May 25, 2009)

Cool, can I sign up? Im actually working on an all PrideFC HL reel, was waiting to own every Pride released on DVD but to finish an epic ALL Pride story video would take longer then the summer. Its ok, a 3 minute video might do the trick....


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

You're in Rza. Good luck man.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Just an update. I'm currently working on two HL videos. This is a best video contest and that means you can enter more then one entry. I plan to post one within this week.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I have almost got mine finished.:thumb02:

Did we only need one?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Judoka said:


> I have almost got mine finished.:thumb02:
> 
> Did we only need one?


Well based on his last post, looks like you can enter more than one. I can't wait to see what you guys come up with!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

That's right, more then 1. I don't think I specified that in my first post, I'll go back and change it.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm thinking about joining this, it is the first time I have seen it.

Hmm...


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> I'm thinking about joining this, it is the first time I have seen it.
> 
> Hmm...


I could definetly put you on the list if you'd like.

UPDATE: My laptop is having rendering issues so I have to export my entire project into an earlier version of premiere. I have 2 videos done already :thumbsup:


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

See I'd like to join but my only problem is I'm not sure where to get the clips to put the video together because normally I have problems with copyright and all that...


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

In my tutorial (towards the bottom I think) I put up a way to get clips rather easily from the site mma-core.com On top of that, if you'd like you can create a seperate youtube account and post the video there, (in case your paranoid about getting your account banned).

I will personally back up every video posted, so if one goes down I can post it on another site.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

ALright thanks man


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm starting a new vid today. 
So, I'm in. :thumbsup:

Oh, btw - can I use VideoPad? I'm use to it and it has no trial time.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Dan0 said:


> I'm starting a new vid today.
> So, I'm in. :thumbsup:
> 
> Oh, btw - can I use VideoPad? I'm use to it and it has no trial time.


You can use any editing program you like, I just put that tutorial up for beginners who have no idea where to start.

Can't wait to see your video.

BTW, my video is finished and will be uploaded shortly.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

My knuckle is bloody now...
I just spent 3 hours starting the video, I was really impreseed with it myself.
I'd almost finished the begining of the video and electricity to my whole house shut off for 5 seconds. Of course, nothing is saved, so I unloaded on a brick wall.

Going to start over some other day... :thumbsdown:


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Can I get one "Adult" and a large popcorn please. When does the show start?


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

RushFan said:


> Can I get one "Adult" and a large popcorn please. When does the show start?


In a few minutes. I'm uploading my video as I type this.

EDIT: 900 mb video... it may take longer then a few minutes. HQ though for sure.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Spoken may I ask what kind of highlight video you made like a one guy thing or a bunch of different fighters? I'm thinking about doing a Hendo highlight...


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

The first one I did was a Rashad Evans only Highlight. My next video will be a montage of a bunch of different fighters. Either type works fine.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Can't wait to see all the videos.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

My first entry. It's finally up  enjoy!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I do professional sports videography (pheelgoodinc.com). I'm so in.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice video, Spoken, good job!


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice video Spoken... and count me in for the Contest... =]


----------



## MyCage.co.uk (Jul 5, 2009)

Good luck to the people taking part.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Count me in


You're in my man.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> My first entry. It's finally up  enjoy!


Nice vid man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

I might just enter this contest.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Blood Splattered Tranquility


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Judoka said:


> Blood Splattered Tranquility


Omg, that was epic!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Judoka said:


> Blood Splattered Tranquility


Wow, just wow. I got some heavy competition now. Great job man! BTW, I added it to the front page.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

*Forrest Griffin Sunder*

SO yeah i dont care what anyone says Forrest is still my most fav fighter and he has more heart then anyone in the UFC  Heres my vid


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> SO yeah i dont care what anyone says Forrest is still my most fav fighter and he has more heart then anyone in the UFC  Heres my vid
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_MQeSkjGZ8&feature=channel_page


Wow, that was really good. Interesting song choice, I like a lot. I actually watched it a few times. BTW, adding to your front page and the only edit I'm doing to your post is embedding.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> Wow, that was really good. Interesting song choice, I like a lot. I actually watched it a few times. BTW, adding to your front page and the only edit I'm doing to your post is embedding.



thx yah i thought that song is kinda perfect for Forrest


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> SO yeah i dont care what anyone says Forrest is still my most fav fighter and he has more heart then anyone in the UFC  Heres my vid


Best vid so far imo.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm really liking the entries so far guys. Keep up the great work!

BTW, please people, +rep these guys for their great videos, they deserve it.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Include mine if you want to make the others look better. 

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-smacktalk/60653-honest-forrest.html

:thumb01:


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

A hint of what I'm making










It's looking epic right now. Still gotta lot of work to do, tho.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

RushFan said:


> Include mine if you want to make the others look better.
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-smacktalk/60653-honest-forrest.html
> 
> :thumb01:


I would include it, but it's a lowlight video. This is a highlight video contest lol.

And Dan0, I'm looking forward to it. That screenie gets me excited already.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> I would include it, but it's a lowlight video. This is a highlight video contest lol.


:confused02:.... It's a Silva highlight video.

Fine then. I want to do a Penn video to "Gentle art of making enemies" by Faith no More.. could be epic.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

RushFan said:


> :confused02:.... It's a Silva highlight video.
> 
> Fine then. I want to do a Penn video to "Gentle art of making enemies" by Faith no More.. could be epic.


It very well could be. Make it happen my man.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Here's my first entry to the contest sorry it's 9 minutes long but Hendo's had such a long career... hope you guys enjoy :thumb02:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Fixed and added to the front page. Good job my man!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Bknmax said:


> SO yeah i dont care what anyone says Forrest is still my most fav fighter and he has more heart then anyone in the UFC  Heres my vid


Honestly, this video couldn't have come at a better time. That was awesome man. raise01:


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Would be cool if I had some footage to work with. Where does everyone get their footage from?


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

ptw said:


> Would be cool if I had some footage to work with. Where does everyone get their footage from?


On the first page I put a pretty big tutorial up. I think towards the bottom it tells you how to download videos using firefox.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

ptw said:


> Would be cool if I had some footage to work with. Where does everyone get their footage from?


On the first page I put a pretty big tutorial up. I think towards the bottom it tells you how to download videos using firefox.


----------



## 16volts (Jun 27, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> SO yeah i dont care what anyone says Forrest is still my most fav fighter and he has more heart then anyone in the UFC  Heres my vid


IMO this guy just won..by a long shot


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

FireMans clip was pretty epic!
The only criticism would be that it kind of turns into a Bisping diss clip at the end.
But the start is epic. I think the music plays really well with an insight into the fighters emotion. Very nice.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

RushFan said:


> I think the music plays really well with an insight into the fighters emotion. Very nice.


:thumb02: Exactly what I was going for...


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Alright so I don't know I was kinda wondering why 10 people signed up and with the deadline tommorow we have 4 videos... haha just wondering..


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

FiReMaN11d7 said:


> Alright so I don't know I was kinda wondering why 10 people signed up and with the deadline tommorow we have 4 videos... haha just wondering..


Videos are hard work. And it's not like this is the only video contest we'll have. We had some pretty great entries, so judging already will be hard.

Vote for Rashad.


----------



## Jundon! (Sep 10, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> Videos are hard work. And it's not like this is the only video contest we'll have. We had some pretty great entries, so judging already will be hard.
> 
> Vote for Rashad.


Is Lyoto on there too? Because if so, I'd rather vote for him instead. :thumb02:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Yes Jundon... he's on there :sad01:


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

I need 12 more hours and I will upload the winning vid :thumbsup:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Dan0 said:


> I need 12 more hours and I will upload the winning vid :thumbsup:


Did I mention the final time to upload a video 11:59 PM? Knock yourself buddy, I've been waiting for your video ever since I saw the screencap.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Based on which time zone?


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Uhm... Lol don't worry about it. Just get that video done, I want to see it!!!!!


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Dang nice video danO this contest is pretty close I must say all good entries..


----------



## JackAbraham34 (Jun 30, 2009)

FiReMaN11d7 said:


> Dang nice video danO this contest is pretty close I must say all good entries..


Great entries, but a close contest ? IMO the Forrest Griffin highlight wins by a long shot.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Haha sorry? I mean theres alot of good videos not taking anything away from the others


----------



## JackAbraham34 (Jun 30, 2009)

Not at all, but he will win.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

When does the poll start?


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm going to set it up the poll today in a different thread. Give me some time to set the whole thing up.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

OK, no worries.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Voting page is now up!

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/61929-official-mmaforum-hl-video-contest-vote-winner.html

Go ahead, check it out, vote for Rashad.


----------

